# SS report 5-6 the beat goes on



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Took out Glen and Scott today for some white bass jigging 101 fishing lessons and fun on the water.
We had fun too! The white bass today started early and never quit, we caught them all most non-stop from 10:00 to 3:45. 
After getting close to a limit of white bass we went in to ice them down and count. We had been releasing for a while as we were not sure how many were in the live wells. 
With 40 good white bass and 1 striper in the cooler they decided not to keep any more white bass and just wanted to catch and release and keep any good stripers.
Got on those bad boys too, put 4 more nice stripers in the boat and had at least 3 to 4 gill cut the line after a brief fight, and a couple who did some trick swimming at boat side and got off. So if anyone catches a striper with a chartruse slab, just call me, it's mine. You can keep the striper, just want those slabs back, lol!
Most action was at 27' and they were hitting at the top of the jigging swing, making them a challenge to hook.
All in all I bet we caught 90 or more white bass, and kept 6 stripers. We did catch a few stripers that were 18.5" that were released. 
The ones we kept were a solid 20" to 22". they must be the 17.9" ones that were all over the lake last summer. We did lose a couple that were a lot bigger, but cut us off with gill rakers, even on 20lb line.
I think this is very good news regarding the striper fishery in the lake and I am looking forward to when the big ones start top water schooling.
Tight lines.
SS


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

WTG 'slinger. 
What did it take to get the Mighty Redfin kicker going?
Catching any 12 to 14 inch stripers. Wonder what happened to the class of '06. The 17's grew to 20' but there seems to be a gap in the next generation. That would have been the fingerling stocked when the lake was in the "Rita mode."
Hope we did not loose a generation. That won't be much fun if there is nothing but big fish to catch in a couple of years. No practise fish. LOL<G>

PS Did you see the dam discharge?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice catch gentlemen! How was the water today... Wind bad? ...WDFishing and I are headed soon for some Striper and WB fishing. <:{{{><


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> WTG 'slinger.
> What did it take to get the Mighty Redfin kicker going?
> Catching any 12 to 14 inch stripers. Wonder what happened to the class of '06. The 17's grew to 20' but there seems to be a gap in the next generation. That would have been the fingerling stocked when the lake was in the "Rita mode."
> Hope we did not loose a generation. That won't be much fun if there is nothing but big fish to catch in a couple of years. No practise fish. LOL<G>
> ...


I went in Scott/Glen's boat today, because when the trip was planned the Red-Fin was down. 
I did get the Mighty Red-Fin rolling this morning however. A new starter assembly, and a new flywheel.
My man, James, came over two days ago and helped me trouble shoot it and determine what parts I needed. 
I drove to Pass-get-down-Denna yesterday and picked up the parts at Shaver marine. 
Great place, twice I have got parts there to keep me rolling quick.
James came over with a puller this morning and we replaced the flywheel and bolted up the new starter and fired her up. 
Sounds like her old self.
I think it is past time to say "where are the millions of 12" to 17.9" stripers that where everywhere last year about this time. And say "there aren't any". 
That generation is not. I bet the generation under this one that is missing will be really good fish however. 
That rebound generation, if it exists, is usually very strong and robust. 
I am thinking the schools of big fish this year, if we see the same phenomena as last years top water schooling, should be 15lbs to 18lbs in range of weight.
Last year they were from 5lbs to 12lbs for the most part. There was one mean ole bunch who kicked everyone's but last year that were high teens to 20lb fish.
So there should be a large population of stripers that range in weight from 15 to 18lbs, and the one rouge school of monsters that are going to be 20lbs+ this year.
Just my .02.

Yeah it looks great back there, between 2.5 and 8000cfs is the sweet spot in my book.

tbone the water is fine, getting better every day. The wind is another matter, it was stout off and on today. As we came in I could tell it was picking up and could see a lot of white caps.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

sounds like a good day of fishing. Sure wish I knew were you ware fishing.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Great report, nice pics, SS.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

BTW, Sunbeam, the white bass still had roe in them. And I have caught a lot of very big male white bass(17") that were milting as they were brought over lately. I think many white bass did not spawn this year, due to muddy water, and are holding on to their eggs and will re-absorb them. Soon I bet some people report cleaning white bass with shriveled roe.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks, Loy I was wondering how you got those parts so fast! Wind or no, I'll be out there Monday or Tuesday. Still doing good south of the island?


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

wtg Loy nice report.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Good report, info and pics. Need some stars so not to pass this one up.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Funny how ol' Maw Nature sort of evens things out.
Muddy water. So save the nutrients. Stronger fish next spring. I don't think it will make any difference if we got a great spawn or not. The whites have been in the Trinity Valley since the mammoths were grazing on the first blue bonnets. They will be here many eons after we are gone. ( If BP does not get a fresh water permit)

It is just a theory. But I'll bet the majority of the fingerling stripers stocked when the lake was shallower and hotter the year after Rita did not fair as well. Mark Webb thinks they only get about 10% survival rate the first year in the best of conditions.

You might think about buying your line from some one other than Wally World. There is a good chance it might get stressed this year. 
BTW. A 12" leader made from 60 pound kevlar like Spider Wire will stop the gill cut offs. That kevlar does not break if it is nicked like cheap mono.
I learned that many years ago when we were snook fishing in the Soto Marina area in Mexico. It works. Just tie it to the end of the mono with one of those no name knots. 
Being short it will not hang in the rod tip.

Sunbeam trivia mill. Tight lines.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I usually don't suffer the quick cutout offs like we had today, they were vicious and deliberate. After I lost a couple of my prized slabs I started thinking I needed a bite tippet like MDLRK was talking about last year.
What ya mean cheap mono???? Is there any other kind, I thought Omni was high class!


----------



## justin-credible1982 (Sep 12, 2006)

good report and pics! we caught 6 stripers 12-14" the other day, and a lot of the wwhite bass were milting...


----------



## ScooterC (Jan 21, 2010)

Dad and I really enjoyed the trip yesterday, Loy.

Shad Slinger put us on the white bass as soon as we got on the water and they never stopped biting. It was a great day on the water.

I know he already has a strong reputation on this site and doesn't need the accolades. But I'm going to reiterate that if anyone is looking for a guide on Livingston, you won't find a better one than Shad Slinger. Like I said, he put us right on fish and was also very helpful with tips, pointers and instruction. He can clean some fish, too!

Scott


----------



## timc_fish (Sep 14, 2009)

I 2nd Loy, he is not only a great guide but someone that is willing to always help. He seems to always attract the fish and find all the good spots. I have already told some co-workers to contact him since I can't guarantee if they will catch anything with me.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

*"He can clean some fish, too!"*

Huh, Raysor,.... HUH?

:walkingsm

BTW, I fired up the Red-Fin after a wrong new flywheel put us out for yesterday. 
Made the gruesome drive to Shaver marine exchanged the flywheel drove back replaced it again!!!
Boy did I make a bad call giving it the thumbs up before I heard it fire (just spin, I know,...I know) yesterday, only to find it wouldn't generate a spark.
I'll have my crow with Catchup,...please ) ; 
All is good with the Mighty Red-Fin and I'm going to catch some fish tomorrow with dbullad and Susan.
SS


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes that is the shaslinger shuffle the little man is doing.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Man you are kill-in me, cleaning fish, and doing the SS SHUFFLE, what is going on here, I started reading that post and started smiling then I saw your post and really did get a smile, Loy is a GOOD man and has been good to my boys which I appreciate very much, my youngest son Reid teases Loy and always tells him from one guide to another because they hunt and fish together, I value his friendship very much, and that is all i have to say about that!


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

SS thanks for another great report, I'm ready to go jigging in the morning, if the wind will hold out, but its another weekend with a front coming through, we will all probably wish for these fronts coming through in July when its a 98 degress by 11:00 Am but not this time of year...LOl


----------

